# PCT / Triptorelin



## AllAboutPeptides (Jul 9, 2013)

*Triptorelin and Its Importance in Successful Post Cycle Therapy:*
_( The following Article has been written by board-certified physician with multiple years experience in hormone replacement therapy)_





I am sure many of you have heard or seen Triptorelin in your search for a possible solution for PCT. The chemical name of triptorelin pamoate is 5-oxo-L-prolyl-L-histidyl-L-tryptophyl-L-seryl-L-tyrosyl-D-tryptophyl-L-leucyl- L-arginyl-L-prolylglycine amide (pamoate salt). The empirical formula is C64H82N18O13 ? C23H16O6 and the molecular weight is 1699.9. Triptorelin is a synthetic decapeptide agonist analog of gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH). Now this compound is only 10 amino acids long and it stimulates the production of FSH and LH by the pituitary gland.

In my practice I do not use HCG at all for any form of PCT. The only time I even discuss HCG with patients are the ones that are so concerned with the size of their testicles during their cycle that they must use something to keep their size up to par. And we are talking small dosages of 150-250mcg twice a week. That is it. Anything more and you are begging for major Estradiol (E2) surges. I believe post cycle therapy is probably one of the most talked about topics in this sport and also the one treatment that 95% of the time is done wrong or not done to its maximal potential.

So the question is what do we want in a proper PCT? Well we want rapid restoration of testosterone to ?natural? baseline, with minimal E2 surges. This helps in retaining most of the lean mass and strength that you have gained. You will definitely lose some it is inevitable but the main idea is to minimize as much as possible. When I say ?natural baseline? what I mean is that if you have been doing AAS for several cycles the chance of your baseline ever coming back 100% to what it was when you were 20yrs old is pretty much impossible. I have seen it but I would not bet my practice on it. Most men between the ages of 18-20 have a total testosterone level of 700-1000. Most people after a few cycles are lucky to have their base total test come up to 500 after proper PCT. The reality is that many in a sense need TRT for the rest of their lives because if your total testosterone never comes up past 400 despite a proper PCT then you have bought yourself TRT indefinitely.

So let?s talk about proper PCT. You need to look at the compounds you are taking and take the one with the longest half life into consideration. It is useless to start PCT if there are high levels of anabolics floating around because they will prevent the HPA to function properly. So look at all the compounds you are taking and select the one with the longest half life. Let?s say nandrolone decanoate which is approximately has a 6 day half life. Pharmacodynamicaly it takes 4-5 half lives for a drug to mostly clear. Now let me say that compounds such as nandrolone will have detectable traces in serum and fat for many months which is detectable with highly sensitive tests but will not prevent the rebound. So if Deca is in your arsenal you should not start PCT until at least 24 days after your last injection.  And yes that is a long time. Now it does not mean that during those 24 days you can not be on other very short acting compounds such as test propionate or tren acetate. But then you want to stop those lets say at day 17 ( a week before your Deca?s 24 days runs out). This is one of the reasons that overall I am not a fan of long acting compounds cause they linger on too much and expose you to more of the compound for a greater length of time than really needed and also delay a proper PCT.

So once the longest acting compound has cleared enough to start PCT, you give yourself a single 100mcg injection of Triptorelin. It does not matter whether it is used SQ or IM. Within minutes of Triptorelin being injected LH and FSH levels go up dramatically in the serum. Then you want to use tamoxifen and clomid for next four weeks. I recommend to take Tamoxifen 20mg twice a day and Clomid 50mg twice a day for weeks one and two. Followed by 20mg and 50mg daily respectively for weeks 3 and 4. If you have access to toremifine I would choose that over tamoxifen. It has properties that are superior to tamoxifen which does not belong in this discussion. If you use toremifene then it is recommended that you take 100mg daily for first two weeks and 50mg daily for weeks 3 and 4 instead of tamoxifen.

Blood work is everything. It really blows my mind that participants of this sports spend hundreds of even thoausands of dollars on supplies but don?t spend a couple hundred on blood tests which is the most important. At the very bare minimum you want to have a Complete metabolic profile, Complete Blood Count, Total testosterone and estradiol done before your cycle, right after you come off and after you finish your PCT. This should give you a very good set of data points to judge your treatment. Yes I can name ten other tests that SHOULD be done but those four I mentioned are the bare minimum. If despite proper PCT your total testosterone is still less than 400 then pretty much need to get on TRT.

I would only recommend obtaining your Triptorelin from a very reliable source. There are many companies that come and go and do not have products that live up to the claim. I hope this has been an informative bit of information on how a proper PCT should be done.

*To read more Great articles on research peptides and liquids click
​
​Here​*


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## WillUSA (Jul 22, 2013)

I am not sure where else to ask this so i will ask on this thread...

I am on Test because of naturally low Test.  100 MG's every week in my leg.
Can i run my maintiance dose of Test and Triptorelin at the same time?
My balls have shriveled to nothing.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 22, 2013)

Stop!!!!! Absolutely not





willusa said:


> i am not sure where else to ask this so i will ask on this thread...
> 
> I am on test because of naturally low test.  100 mg's every week in my leg.
> Can i run my maintiance dose of test and triptorelin at the same time?
> My balls have shriveled to nothing.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jul 29, 2013)

[h=1]This could help... IGF-1 lr3[/h]


----------



## sneedham (Jul 29, 2013)

WillUSA said:


> I am not sure where else to ask this so i will ask on this thread...
> 
> I am on Test because of naturally low Test.  100 MG's every week in my leg.
> Can i run my maintiance dose of Test and Triptorelin at the same time?
> My balls have shriveled to nothing.


Research HCG......


----------

